# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Girl want to know

## A7X

My girl has been asken me to see if anyone knows wich breast enchanecment pills (if any) works. Since i cant post on the female section ill ask here and see if anyone knows... She been researchn and came up with something called mamonite. Anyone heard of it??? (also surgery is the last resort)

----------


## Vitruvian-Man

breast augmentation is your only option.

my girls getting implants this september. be prepared to spend ~$6000-7500 for silicone/gel implants... or you can opt for saline implants which are like $3000-4000

Pricey... but worth it. LOL

-VM

----------


## Jadam

Yeah, I think it's surgery or a push up bra. I wouldn't believe any of these "magic" pills.

----------


## rauntu

Tell her small tits are sexy! Well I think so...

----------


## rauntu

My ex had small breasts for a month. There was nothing wrong with them, but she was insecure. I couldn't talk her out of getting implants she'd been saving long before she met me. She got the surgery spent arond $7500, went to an amazing doctor and they looked great. But they were cosmetic from them on, she lost all nipple sensitivity. Why mess with a good thing?

----------


## rocheey

> My ex had small breasts for a month. There was nothing wrong with them, but she was insecure. I couldn't talk her out of getting implants she'd been saving long before she met me. She got the surgery spent arond $7500, went to an amazing doctor and they looked great. But they were cosmetic from them on, she lost all nipple sensitivity. Why mess with a good thing?


She had them for a month? I don't understand .. did she LOSE them or something?

----------


## rauntu

No... sorry...I was with her for a month before she actually had breast implants. I tried to talk her out of it but she really wanted them. We were together for 3 years the first month of those 3 years she was natural.

----------


## Cthulhu

> My ex had small breasts for a month. There was nothing wrong with them, but she was insecure. I couldn't talk her out of getting implants she'd been saving long before she met me. She got the surgery spent arond $7500, went to an amazing doctor and they looked great. But they were cosmetic from them on, she lost all nipple sensitivity. Why mess with a good thing?


Well said. Why mess with a good thing?

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Well said. Why mess with a good thing?


cause you can make a good thing into a great thing

----------


## mali

I agree with everyone else that said "why mess with a good thing". However i'm an ass/thigh guy.  I don't really care about breast size. It's too bad so many women are insecure about their breasts.

----------


## Stigmata101

yah small tits are sexy

----------


## LGM

More than a mouthful is a waste.  :Smilie: 

None of the pills work. If she gets them done, make sure she does her massage exercises, or they'll be hard a rocks.

----------


## JScondition

> my girls getting implants this september. 
> 
> -VM


Lucky Bastard

----------


## sean_holland

My wifes got small tits....10 years after we met and they are still perky as ever. Never gonna change. I personally like them just fine.

Implants are nice, but I could spend 7k on something a bit more useful.

----------


## Times Roman

> My girl has been asken me to see if anyone knows wich breast enchanecment pills (if any) works. Since i cant post on the female section ill ask here and see if anyone knows... She been researchn and came up with something called mamonite. Anyone heard of it??? (also surgery is the last resort)


Women's breast have a tendancy to get larger with time. Especially from the late teens to the mid twenties. How old is your woman?

----------


## lovbyts

> Women's breast have a tendancy to get larger with time. Especially from the late teens to the mid twenties. How old is your woman?


So you mean when my GF gets out of her teens they may still grow? :Hmmmm:   :7up:   :Haha:

----------


## danimal79

> breast augmentation is your only option.
> 
> my girls getting implants this september. be prepared to spend ~$6000-7500 for silicone/gel implants... or you can opt for saline implants which are like $3000-4000
> 
> Pricey... but worth it. LOL
> 
> -VM


i haven't researched breast implants for a while, but last time i checked saline was the safest bet. silicone definitely looks better tho imo, which is why i think a lot of girls take the risk and use silicone. idk...if it was my body, i'd go with the safer choice.

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

Small breasts means big sex drive. And I love horny women

----------


## goodlifting

8 month old thread dude.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

> 8 month old thread dude.


Pffft, it is always a good time to talk about boobs.

----------


## swllce

Small tatas are nice.I hate the look of bolt ons.
Some women could benefit from breast reduction,i am all for that.I had a gf that had it done ,they where still a good size and very perky.

----------


## auslifta

> I agree with everyone else that said "why mess with a good thing". However i'm an ass/thigh guy. I don't really care about breast size. It's too bad so many women are insecure about their breasts.


Agreed, small tits are sexy, I'm an ass and legs guy too, I wish more chicks did squats instead of tit jobs.

----------


## auslifta

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HErdt...el_video_title

----------


## SlimJoe

> Agreed, small tits are sexy, I'm an ass and legs guy too, I wish more chicks did squats instead of tit jobs.


Same with the arse and leg bit

----------


## punish

Get implants or get fat, Those are her options.

----------


## spywizard

fun sized...

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Man, I wish those pills worked. The world would be a better place.

----------


## Kawigirl

> Women's breast have a tendancy to get larger with time. Especially from the late teens to the mid twenties. How old is your woman?


They don't get bigger...saggier!!!!! There's a difference. 

Lucky my puppies are still up there for my age....I attribute to lifestyle

And, FYI...no pill will help.

----------


## Bonaparte

Well, estrogen-containing birth control pills usually help.

----------


## Far from massive

Agreed with Bonaparte, 

I have used conjugated estrogen which is available from your regular indian sources. Wait a minute that did not sound right, let me rephrase, I have supplied conjugated estrogen (along with a small dosage of Test cyp) to my roomate who was not happy with her cup size. She is 41 and has had prior removal of one ovary so this may be one of the reasons for the success, that said in her case the combination worked well giving her fullness as well as improving her mood and energy and libido.

PS 

MAJOR hater of implants, not that I condemn anyone who gets them, however they are a major turnoff sexually, that is they feel totally unatural, usaully lack sensation, and as a women ages really start to look unatural. It completely amazes me that doctors can justify implanting them into average sized womens chests particularly at a young age...

----------


## GirlyGymRat

I just had my girls done in silicone under the muscle and couldn't be more thrilled. Went from saggy Bs to full Cs. BTW, my thighs and butt are not that bad neither....LOL!!!!!

----------


## Kawigirl

Well...since I assume most men don't understand the true effects of estrogen; I would hope the OP does homework on what may or may not help.

Unfortunately...estrogen to increase breast size is not the answer. Estrogen increases the likelyhood of strokes, blood clots...and even furthering chances of heart disease. Not exactly the best choice to increase breast size....for what would be slight; and ONLY when on estrogen!

----------


## AnabolicJ

> Small breasts means big sex drive. And I love horny women


lol  :Smilie:

----------


## ON3DAY_25

Im with u..... My girl just got hers 3 weeks ago.. Went from a small B to a very full C... Got to say they sure r nice but the bad part is waiting to "enjoy" them

----------


## gearbox

It has pros and cons. My wife got them before we met and she has almost no feeling in the nipple  :Frown:  but they look great.
and I agree with above about feeling totally unnatural.

----------


## Times Roman

regardless the size, i prefer natural over augmented.....

....like they say, more than a mouthful.....

----------


## oatmeal69

Bigger = Better! Not what the good lord made, but what he intended!

----------


## gixxerboy1

> It has pros and cons. My wife got them before we met and she has almost no feeling in the nipple  but they look great.
> and I agree with above about feeling totally unnatural.


depends on how they are done. I dont know any girl that lost sensitivity. And my ex had ones that felt and looked extremely real. nobody believed they were fake.

----------


## gearbox

Well its hard to play the my boobs are real card when she is 5'3 105 and has full c's

----------


## gixxerboy1

> Well its hard to play the my boobs are real card when she is 5'3 105 and has full c's


sounds like my first girlfriend. she was 5ft and 100lbs but her c's were real. She had huge boobs for a little girl

----------


## tcw

Helps if she has a Great Arse and Legs.

gotta make up for it somewhere....




> yah small tits are sexy

----------


## lovbyts

I have wondered if any woman has tried synthol injections? Works for muscles although temporary.

----------


## gearbox

I have seen a few horror stories on the net. But from all the woman I see at the gym they can first stick with losing the cellulite first then talk about getting stuff bigger.

----------


## Tigerlily01

Silicone under the muscle is best. Try looking into S. FL (Ft lauderdale) has some good docs and they are pretty cheap compared to other places in the US. Plus you can have a vaca while she recovers!!

----------


## Simon1972

silicone is the way to go- some women end up losing feeling in the nipple - but for self esteem , happiness and self worth, its definitely worth it! 

im not sure how a woman would feel about it though... :Hmmmm:

----------


## gixxerboy1

my wife switched from saline to silicone. Hers are under the muscle. she lost no sensitivity. But she went to a great doctor and spent alot on them

----------


## Times Roman

there is one way to get larger breasts naturally......

.....as women get fatter, some of that fat accumulates in the breast!

(just saying, not recommending)

----------


## Ishallnocheatmyself

jus get er preggo they blow up when they have kids

----------


## Kenlie

Wow, I have exactly the opposite problem!
My gf has too big breasts. It's painful for her to run. She had to give up that years ago.

Any good ideas how to be able to run with large breasts, without pain? Or should we really think about making them smaller with surgery? so that she can do cardio by running?

PS. I actually prefer smaller ones..

----------


## jasc

> Wow, I have exactly the opposite problem!
> My gf has too big breasts. It's painful for her to run. She had to give up that years ago.
> 
> Any good ideas how to be able to run with large breasts, without pain? Or should we really think about making them smaller with surgery? so that she can do cardio by running?
> 
> PS. I actually prefer smaller ones..


Have her wear a double sports bra or get one of those Ace bandage wraps and give a nice firm wrap to hold those funbags in place then wear a sports bra over top

----------


## SexySweetheart

> Wow, I have exactly the opposite problem!
> My gf has too big breasts. It's painful for her to run. She had to give up that years ago.
> 
> Any good ideas how to be able to run with large breasts, without pain? Or should we really think about making them smaller with surgery? so that she can do cardio by running?
> 
> PS. I actually prefer smaller ones..


I tried all sorts of special order sports bras etc... came down to having to having a breast reduction. 
BEST THING ever did  :Smilie:  perfect tata's the exact shape I wanted and no artificial feel ... but 1 nipple is way less sensitive and the other is HYPER sensitive (i look at it as having the best of both worlds, 1 for ruff play / 1 for gentle) hahahaha
only draw back is I miss having massive tata's, I call myself an amputey missing my limb  :Frown:  for years I have wanted to get a small implant to make them a bit bigger, no where near as big as they were but def bigger than my C

still would do it again though...all back and shoulder pain is gone and I can see my feet when I look down  :Smilie:

----------


## Rwy

I dated a girl in college that had somehting like double ff's on a 5'3 130 pound frame. A month into our relationship she had them reduced. I was so upset but she had it pretty rough. The constant pain and her mother told me people would just stare at her. Someone run up on her on the beach and took pictures. Started wearing sweat shirts more often. Shit like that really messes with a chicks head

----------


## SexySweetheart

> I dated a girl in college that had somehting like double ff's on a 5'3 130 pound frame. A month into our relationship she had them reduced. I was so upset but she had it pretty rough. The constant pain and her mother told me people would just stare at her. Someone run up on her on the beach and took pictures. Started wearing sweat shirts more often. Shit like that really messes with a chicks head



lol having a real B sized bra when all your gf are hoping to be able to wear a training bra soon def messes your ur head a bit  :LOL:

----------


## JohnnyVegas

My wife went bigger and just doesn't run much. No need for running unless someone is irrationally addicted to it. She can focus on lower impact like cycling, elliptical, swimming, etc. 

No doubt getting a good sports bra can be tough in larger sizes. I know some women that do literally wear two for more compression. That seems uncomfortable.

----------


## Simon1972

im having a hard time following this thread....can someone post some pictures so it makes it easier to visualise??

----------


## Kenlie

> im having a hard time following this thread....can someone post some pictures so it makes it easier to visualise??


I bet you would like that!  :LOL:

----------

